# Eye glasses question



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I had no problems with glasses until I got progressive bifocals. Those I can not shoot with. So I had reg bifocals with the distance perscription shifted to the side on the right eye, so that when looking thru the peep you are looking thru the optical center. This works well for me .


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I had to get glasses when I went over the 40 mark. 

It hasn't been too bad, but I have to use a strap on the back to keep them all the way up... don't want them riding low when you get to full draw.


----------



## allspots (Feb 23, 2011)

There's a couple of option depending on what style(target or hunting) your opting for. While shooting target I've battled double vision & didnt understand all the why's. This started 4 or 5 years ago and has goten worse. @ nationals this past yr I explained these issues to a senior pro. After he asked what or why I was so frustrated after letting down "A LOT & I mean lot" Answer = that stupid thing some guys put on there visor, patch, tape on glasses and the new clip to the scope black out. Well I tried it 60 arrows & not one double up. Not to mention I had to turn my finer lite down so I could depict witch side Of the X I was on. Changed everything



---
- Sent from my AMERICAN MADE IP4


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

I have the same issue, I went from Progressive lenses to a single prescription for distance. The sight apature is a little fuzzy, but your focus should be on the target anyway. If you have a pair made up just for shooting, have the inter-pupil distance narrowed by a mm or so, it will help with parallax.

Contact Viper1 for more details, it was his suggestion that I try this.

TAO


----------



## Exclr8 (Sep 10, 2011)

allspots said:


> There's a couple of option depending on what style(target or hunting) your opting for. While shooting target I've battled double vision & didnt understand all the why's. This started 4 or 5 years ago and has goten worse. @ nationals this past yr I explained these issues to a senior pro. After he asked what or why I was so frustrated after letting down "A LOT & I mean lot" Answer = that stupid thing some guys put on there visor, patch, tape on glasses and the new clip to the scope black out. Well I tried it 60 arrows & not one double up. Not to mention I had to turn my finer lite down so I could depict witch side Of the X I was on. Changed everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me exactly what you are talking about or even provide a photo? I have just gotten back into archery after 25 years and have vision issues. I am 42. 

Thanks
Exclr8


----------



## 09Airborne82 (Sep 7, 2011)

I wear glasses to see distance mainly, however as I'm getting older I find that without them everything is a little more fuzzy than it used to be! I'm new to archery and have been struggling with being able to see target, pin and peep through the glasses. I find that keeping them pushed up as close to my face as possible helps but I still sometimes struggle to be able to line everything up. Maybe a larger framed pair of glasses might help???? I know lots of guys who shoot bows and wear glasses and never seem to have any issues....


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Your focus should be on the target, the sight pin and string should be fuzzy. The human eye does not have the depth of field to focus on all three at the same time.

TAO


----------



## 09Airborne82 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you TAO. I should have been more clear though... I actually meant that my glasses (frames) often find themselves in the way of my sightline (peep, pin, target) or in a position where it is difficult for me to see through the lens and line up peep, pin and target. I will likely invest in the strap that pulls the frames tight to the face and holds them there.


----------

